# Cedar chest swallows several days...



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

My mama called me and says, "I went to an auction and bought you a present." She drives over immediately, (!) and brings me a 'new' cedar blanket chest that matches my bedroom furniture. She got it for super cheap. It is beautiful! ... *BUT!* ...needs cleaning, new hardware, one of the legs repaired, and cleaned/ oiled. 

Sooooo, that took a couple days. (Okay, I didnt start for nearly a week. )It sat in the livingroom for days and served as a 'horizontal surface' (read: got piled up with stuff). 

This new chest CLEARLY goes at the foot of the bed, right? *BUT!* there is another painted plywood box in that location. It is what I refer to as my "sugar safe". I have kids and this is where I keep all things that are yummy but not to be snacked on by random teens. Jello, marshmallows, choc. chips, extra cereal boxes, etc. Also, DH has been using it as a liquor cabinet too. It is a BIG box of stuff that I have to move before I can move the other chest. 

*BUT!* where can I put this stuff? Well, There is a corner of the diningroom that would work pretty well, and the box even matches the other furniture (kinda) so...

*BUT!* there are (of course!) several random objects in this corner already...things that belong in the garage, kids rooms, the brewery, etc.

So, in the last several days I have...

~cleaned that chest and installed it
~vaccuumed and mopped under my bed (found numerous things there..)
~rearranged my pantry and wiped all the shelves
~rearranged the entire diningroom and mopped the floor
~halfway cleaned the livingroom and mopped half of it (MY side of it, DH side is a heap of stuff that is beyond my control)
~ threw away 4 giant bags of crap that noone will ever miss (shhh!)

I am SO not done! The part that is done is great...*BUT!*: the brewery! the backporch! the frontporch! everywhere I look...sigh.


So much work for a 'present'. I am already calling this thing my Pandora's box.
So far I have only a wool blanket and a quilt in the cedar chest, by the way. 

Is there a moral to this story? Do I need to mention that it is also nearly a hundred degrees out? and I have no AC.? do I sound overwhelmed? does stuff like this happen to anyone else?

Isnt my mom awesome? (she thinks this whole deal is hysterical).

One day I *WILL* have a lovely home, with a place for everything and everything in its place. Right? I will, wont I? ...sigh. 

There, now I feel a bit better. Thanks for letting me spew. 

Now I am off to rearrange the houseplants in the livingroom and change them over to a different window so they dont roast to death.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Wow! What a great gift! Along with the chest, you got the gift of a clean bedroom!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Gone-a-milkin made me smile


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Um... Wow... Would you like to share that burst of energy??? I'd love some... LOL....

Sounds great though.... what you've already got done.... 

Congrats on the new ceder chest... .


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

thanks ladies. I have been getting so much cleaning done that I am even scaring MYSELF! 

Today beer needs bottled so that puts me in the brewery. I call it a brewery but that's just the polite term for my DH's "Man Shack". Every once in a while I go out there and collect up the coffee cups and dishtowels and put things back on the shelves. I guess that is today's project. I am hoping to find the lid to our best stockpot out there. Wish me luck, its a can of worms I am opening.

If I can avoid placing one more object into the backporch, then people will still be able to access the washing machine.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Gone-a-milking, you go girl!!! :clap:

What you described is my house EVERY DAY! It seems like every project requires 3 others to take place first! Sometimes we get started, and never seem to get back to it, so it all piles on top of piles. It's enough to make me either scream or get so depressed I give up.

Right now I'm depressed! 

Glad you are getting somewhere with your piles! Even a small, clean corner is a great start! When you start feeling bad, just go back and see what you HAVE accomplished. :happy: You are doing what I need to do. Just pick a place and start in. 

Did you find the stockpot lid? Funny, I am currently missing an ENTIRE stockpot! LOL! :help:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I found that lid! It was not where I thought though. Instead, it was sitting on the pumphouse roof, by the grill.

Plus I reclaimed: 3 coffee cups, a good glass, 5 (five!!!) of my good dishtowels :flame:, and 2 potholders. Oh yeah, and the bbq tongs. 

In other words, 

"Now I get to DO THE DISHES!" (yay! )

Lickcreek, did someone give that pot to an animal to clean out? That's what my kids do often enough. Either that or is it in the fridge?


----------

